# New frame- Project time



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just bought this frame today from Bike Island..

I'm going to make it into a long distance single speed/fixed gear...

I hope to fit 28c tires...

Frame will be here tomorrow and I'll have it built by the weekend.. plenty of pics to come


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

looks a lot like a 1974 atala track frameset I used to have


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mmmmm... shiny... I envy your ability to acquire and build.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

uh. awesome.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Opus51569 said:


> Mmmmm... shiny... I envy your ability to acquire and build.



I have a handful of "keepers"...the rest are bought and sold and the parts recycled to a new frame...

I get bored and like building bikes...


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I look forward to seeing the pics when it's all done. Have you decided on a color scheme?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Opus51569 said:


> I look forward to seeing the pics when it's all done. Have you decided on a color scheme?



red


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

i would need toremove stickers and place these wheels on it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> i would need toremove stickers and place these wheels on it.



LOL...mine aren't quite that deep but they look very similar


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Exactly how much chrome could one have on a bike?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Do you want to know where to buy red spokes?


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nice and shiny :thumbsup: what style handle bars u putting on it?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> Exactly how much chrome could one have on a bike?


A lot HTH.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Oh man. I want.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MADMAXB said:


> :thumbsup: Nice and shiny :thumbsup: what style handle bars u putting on it?



This bike is going to be a long distance bike.. I'm going with traditional drop bars and brake levers..


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

I guess I was under the false impression that MOST of your bikes are actually long-distance SS bikes.

Remember those chromed HPlusSons hoops from ATL last year? I think I hear that frame calling for them. They're hanging in my shop. We need to talk...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JustTooBig said:


> I guess I was under the false impression that MOST of your bikes are actually long-distance SS bikes.
> 
> Remember those chromed HPlusSons hoops from ATL last year? I think I hear that frame calling for them. They're hanging in my shop. We need to talk...



I thought those were going on your new frame?

Yeah, all my bikes are long distance... This one is going to be used for some limited credit card touring...It's going to be a traditional looking build..


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> *I thought those were going on your new frame?*
> 
> Yeah, all my bikes are long distance... This one is going to be used for some limited credit card touring...It's going to be a traditional looking build..


that plan got changed, they're plenty burly but so beefy that they're slow to spin up. They got replaced with hoops that are way lighter, I was kind of surprised how much difference it made. So now the H+S are hanging up.

that's a gorgeous frame, Dave. Looking forward to seeing the build.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

beautiful frame! 
1" threaded fork? 
been wanting something like that for myself lately...
hmmmm


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

markaitch said:


> beautiful frame!
> 1" threaded fork?
> been wanting something like that for myself lately...
> hmmmm



yep.... $299.99 shipped


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

will you be putting one of these on it?
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=S0064 red, of course.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*which?*

Which one is that? Can't find lugged chrome. Thanks

Never mind. Found them, but only 52 and 54 left.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> will you be putting one of these on it?
> http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=S0064 red, of course.



Sweet....I'm using a red Brooks knockoff but I really like those....hmmmmmm


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Sweet....I'm using a red Brooks knockoff but I really like those....hmmmmmm


I have one on my commuter and one on my c'dale...sweet riding saddle (IMHO).
PBK has this package with matching tape:
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=S0142

90$ with the current PBK discount code.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sneak peak..... more to come this weekend


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Sneak peak..... more to come this weekend


lusty.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Cable stops and bottle bosses with track drop outs. Will wonders never cease?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Cable stops and bottle bosses with track drop outs. Will wonders never cease?




where's the crime in that? even the self proclaimed "pop culture favorite" steamroller has a bottle boss ("we’re not camels"). besides, remember where he got it... and be glad it's not the jury, you'd really be offended by that one


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Cable stops and bottle bosses with track drop outs. Will wonders never cease?



I've got a garage full of track bikes.....I want a long distance single speed/fixed gear


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

"sneak peek"??? It's like high school dating all over again...


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

FatTireFred said:


> where's the crime in that?


No crime I can see. I'm just a bit surprised as I haven't seen that many frames with bosses and stops that have rear facing drop outs. That was less of a "pshaw" and more of an "it's about bloody time".


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Finished*

Here ya go


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

a few more.....


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

That, my friend, is a little bit of sex on wheels. Nicely done.


----------



## MADMAXB (Mar 1, 2010)

wow that one sweet fixie right there i like it alot :thumbsup: so what gearing did u go with? All-city chainring i see in the front is it 42tooth


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MADMAXB said:


> wow that one sweet fixie right there i like it alot :thumbsup: so what gearing did u go with? All-city chainring i see in the front is it 42tooth



It's 42 x 17...It's around 65-68 depending on which size tires I settle on


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Man, that's really classy. Nice frame and fantastic build!


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Well it looks OUTSTANDING! Now a ride report PLEASE. I am sure it rides as well as it looks. Track drops and lugs, thing exudes sweetness.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Dave, is that the Chrome Jury frame shown on the BikeIsland site?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Special Eyes said:


> Dave, is that the Chrome Jury frame shown on the BikeIsland site?


No..It's the nickel plated lugged frame.. $299.00

I'm still loving the bike....


----------



## CH53Driver (Mar 15, 2011)

That bike looks classy. My next project is going to be a Fixie/SS...haven't decided which yet.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Another "home run" from Hickey-san!


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

hi dave...
i am shopping for a frame again & sure like the way yours turned out. 
you mentioned earlier in this thread you only keep a few bikes, is this one of those you hung onto?
hope so cuz i have a couple q's...
after a few weeks of riding are you still satisfied?
what do you think are the biggest tires it will fit?
i am tempted by the chrome jury - i saw somewhere that it is good for big tires but i like the lugs & 1' threaded fork on the nickle frame.
in their description of this frame, bikeisland sez that the nickle-plate gets a patina. has yours started to do that yet & if it has, how do you like it?
all my extra bits are ano/powdercoat blue, am wondering how that would look on this frame? 
i guess if you flipped yours already the point is moot, but thanx for any info you can offer


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

markaitch said:


> hi dave...
> i am shopping for a frame again & sure like the way yours turned out.
> you mentioned earlier in this thread you only keep a few bikes, is this one of those you hung onto?
> hope so cuz i have a couple q's...
> ...


This one is a keeper...I'm using it as my commuter.. No issues at all with the frame.

I'm running 32c tires but it's a tight fit......28c no issues at all. If you want to run 35-38 tires, the calipers don't clear the tire

The nickle frame looks like new... Powdercoated parts are the way to go with components. Chrome/aluminum parts are a different shade than the nickle.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

thanx dave, now for my next round of q's...

am trying to figure out if a bb/crankset that i can get for practically nothing will fit the nickle frame?
i've seen it posted elsewhere on the interwebz that this frame is actually a se bikes premium brew?
bikeisland's description states that it takes a 68 mm english threaded bb.
a buddy is offering me a new take-off bb & crankset from a se premium ale. the only info i could find is that bike came with a "euro bb" & when i looked that up, got confusing & conflicting info.
if the bikeisland frame really is a premium brew, which if i understand correctly was the predecessor to the premium ale, doesn't it make sense that the bottom brackets should be interchangeable? or am i making an ass out of myself by assuming?

thanx again...


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow. Never noticed that frame on the site before, but it has been a while since I visited. I wonder if there ever were larger sizes or if they bought up some extra stock from somewhere.

Looks great, Dave Hickey. It'll look even cooler when the Ni plating starts developing a patina. If they had my size, I'd buy one without thinking twice.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry to bring this thread back from the dead...

dave, hope you have been enjoying your bike the past few months.
can you please tell me, did you have to face & chase the frame?
or can anybody else here that ever got a frame from bikeisland tell me if they did?

thanx...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I didn't face or chase the frame... not issues...My only complaint the the frame is the headset. It is pure garbage...Other than that, I'm been very pleased.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

^^^thanx for the info...
i've been considering that frame for quite a while, but each time went with something else
got talked out of my daily rider this past weekend so now am looking at it once again
if you still have yours, dave, care to offer any any longer-term comments?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

markaitch said:


> ^^^thanx for the info...
> i've been considering that frame for quite a while, but each time went with something else
> got talked out of my daily rider this past weekend so now am looking at it once again
> if you still have yours, dave, care to offer any any longer-term comments?


I still have it and ride it weekly...It's my commuter/touring bike....No issues at all..The frame is well worth $300


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

well dave, bike island owes you a commision... 

after all the times i thought about it, i finally ordered that frame yesterday. looks like i may have gotten the last one in my size so i guess it was a good thing i did not go with the other one that i was considering

my plan is for a more "urban" style. anyway, i will post pics when its done

btw...your red rensho in your other thread is soooo nice


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

What brand of frame is that? Looks pretty cool.


----------

